# Heloooo from West Sussex!



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

heeey,
im Laura and im 16yrs old and i live in West Sussex.
i thought i'd join as im interested in having my own mice soon and maybe breeding later on...
i have 2 rats, 2 dogs, 3 cats, 4 chickens, 2 aquariums and a fluffy rabbit! (hence my dad is a vet) 

im interested in self blue mice as i think there a really pretty colour and id love to breed them later on

i have quite a big rotastak that i used when i had a hammy and im just wondering if you can use them with mice or are they more for keeping hamsters?

thanks 

Laura xx


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome  
Sounds like youve got a lot on your hands


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Laura, welcome to our forum. We are also in west sussex and breed blues. At the moment they dont seem to be breeding which is a shame. Ill let you know if that changes in the near future


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, welcome I am also in west sussex but am taking a break from breeding as I have a lot on at the mo and recently lost a lot of my stock.
Enjoy, everyone is very kind on here and understanding so if you have any worries there are plenty of people here who can give you good advice


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

